# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Νιωθω οτι κατι εχω στον λαιμο

## Katerina4545

Καλησπερα σε ολους, εδω και 1-1μιση μηνα περιπου περασα μια δυσκολη φαση με αρκετο αγχος αλλα τωρα σιγα σιγα ειμαι καλυτερα...καποια στιγμη επαθα ενα μπουκωμα και απο τοτε ο λαιμος μου ηταν για καποιες μερες ξηρος, για καποιες μερες ενιωθα ενα μικρο πολυ ηπιο καψιμο στον λαιμο ενω ποτε δεν ενιωσα πονολαιμο η δυσκολια στην καταποση κλπ κλπ. Πλεον νιωθω σαν να εχω κατι στον λαιμο μου και να με ενοχλει, σαν να κατεβαζω και να κατεβαινει κατι ( ισως φλεμμα, αλλα δεν ξερω ) και γενικα σαν ο λαιμος και ο φαρυγγας να ειναι πιο ''κλειστος'' . Παρόλα αυτα δεν με δυσκολευει σε καμια περιπτωση στην αναπνοη ουτε κατα την διαρκεια του φαγητου, δηλαδη μπορω να ανασανω απο την μυτη και απο τον λαιμο κανονικοτατα.Εχω δει τον λαιμο μου και τις αμυγδαλες μου, δεν ειναι κοκκινες και ουτε πρησμενες και ο λαιμος ουτε αυτος ερεθισμενος ( αλλωστε αν ηταν θα πονουσε) αλλα εχει μια ασπρη γραμμη τερμα μεσα που ισως ειναι και φυσιολογικο να ειναι ετσ ο βλεννογονος... Λεω να παω στον γιατρο να με δει, αν και δεν ξερω αν καταλαβει κατι απο αυτα που θα του πω γιατι ουτε εγω ξερω καλα καλα να τα εξηγησω...Εχει τυχει σε κανεναν απο εσας αυτη η αισθηση; Δεν ειναι ουτε επωδυνη ουτε τοσο ενοχλητικη, αλλα το νιωθω! Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ειναι απο το αγχος, το αγχος βγαζει αλλα προβληματα, οχι στον λαιμο..πειτε μυου την γνωμη σας κ αν εχετε καποια εμπειρια..ευχαριστω

----------


## karamela_09

Τα ιδια εχω και εγω συν οτι με τσουζει η γλωσσα μου...
Εγω πηγα σε 3-4 γιατρους και μου ειπαν δεν εχω τιποτα ψυχολογικο ειναι...πηγαινε σε ενα γιατρο να ησυχασεις...

----------


## Katerina4545

> Τα ιδια εχω και εγω συν οτι με τσουζει η γλωσσα μου...
> Εγω πηγα σε 3-4 γιατρους και μου ειπαν δεν εχω τιποτα ψυχολογικο ειναι...πηγαινε σε ενα γιατρο να ησυχασεις...


Μηπως ειχεσ περασει κανενα κρυολογημα με μπουκωμα κλπ; Γιατι εγω σαν να εχω βλεννα κολλημενη στον φαρυγγα μου και να νιωθω οτι εχει κολλησει στον λαιμο φλεμμα...Διαβασα οτι ο φυσιολογικος ορος απο την μυτη βοηθαει στο να φυγει η βλεννα απο εκει...εκτος αν δν ειχες κρυολογημα η τπτ τετοιο..και πως ηρθε αυτο; Ετσι ξαφνικα;

----------


## karamela_09

Οχι δεν ειχα....ψυχοσωματικο...
Ναι σε μενα ετσι παρουσιαζονται...

----------


## nikos2

> Οχι δεν ειχα....ψυχοσωματικο...
> Ναι σε μενα ετσι παρουσιαζονται...


ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι πρεπει να πας σε καποιον γιατρο ακομα και για να σου πει οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα.

----------


## Katerina4545

> ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι πρεπει να πας σε καποιον γιατρο ακομα και για να σου πει οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα.


 Ναι θα πάω !! Γιατί δεν πιστεύω ουι είναι ψυχοσωματικό... αφού νιώθω ένα κάψιμο και μια ενόχληση .. δεν μπορεί

----------


## Katerina4545

> Οχι δεν ειχα....ψυχοσωματικο...
> Ναι σε μενα ετσι παρουσιαζονται...


Τι να πω... πονάς καθόλου γενικά ; Η είναι κόκκινος ο λαιμός σου ; Θα πάω και εγώ στον γιατρό και βλέπουμε τι Θα μου πει.. πάντως θεωρώ ότι αν ήταν κάτι σε φαρυγγιτιδα θα πονούσα

----------


## karamela_09

Φευγει κ ερχεται στιγμιαια....δεν εχει μεγαλη διαρκεια...και ποναω στη μια πλευρα...

----------


## Katerina4545

> Φευγει κ ερχεται στιγμιαια....δεν εχει μεγαλη διαρκεια...και ποναω στη μια πλευρα...


 Και εμένα δεν είναι όλη την ώρα ... ας πούμε το πρωί πάντα όταν ξυπνάω είμαι μια χαρά και από το μεσημέρι απόγευμα Κ μετά μ πιάνει ...μια σταματάει μια έρχεται άλλες είναι εντονο άλλες δεν το νιώθω καθόλου ... :Frown:

----------


## Katerina4545

> Φευγει κ ερχεται στιγμιαια....δεν εχει μεγαλη διαρκεια...και ποναω στη μια πλευρα...


 Πηγα στον γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι εχω μια μικρη φλεγμονη και μου εδωσε πονσταν, αλλα δεν εχω νιωσει καλυτερα...το καψιμο συνεχιζετε και μαντεψε, τωρα πλεον το νιωθω και καποιες φορες στην γλωσσα, οπως εσυ...τι ωραια

----------


## vickie_victoria

Καλησπερα! Αν νιωθεις σαν να εχεις ενα κομπο στο λαιμο που απλως ειναι σαν να σου σταθηκε κατι αλλα δεν πονας και απλως νιωθεις οτι ανεβοκατεβαινει τοτε εχεις τον λεγομενο υστερικο κομβο. Το επαθα προχτες υστερα απο μια εβδομαδα εντονου στρες. Φευγει μονο οταν το ξεχασεις και ηρεμησεις.Το σημειο κατω απο την καρωτιδα ειναι εκει οπου συσσωρευετε η ενεργεια ιδιως η αρνητικη και προκαλει αυτο το ασχημο αισθημα πνιγμου. Τροποι για να ανακουφιστεις ειναι ενα ποτηρι ζεστο γαλα ειδικα το βραδυ θα σε ανακουφισει παρα πολυ.Και ενας αλλος ειναι να ξαπλωσεις ανασκελα στο κρεβατι σου και να πιεσεις απαλα με το χερι σου εκεινο το σημειο παιρνωντας βαθιες και ηρεμες ανασες απο το στομα. Θα εξαφανιστει πολυ γρηγορα. Κανε τα και πες μου πως εισαι!

----------


## Katerina4545

> Καλησπερα! Αν νιωθεις σαν να εχεις ενα κομπο στο λαιμο που απλως ειναι σαν να σου σταθηκε κατι αλλα δεν πονας και απλως νιωθεις οτι ανεβοκατεβαινει τοτε εχεις τον λεγομενο υστερικο κομβο. Το επαθα προχτες υστερα απο μια εβδομαδα εντονου στρες. Φευγει μονο οταν το ξεχασεις και ηρεμησεις.Το σημειο κατω απο την καρωτιδα ειναι εκει οπου συσσωρευετε η ενεργεια ιδιως η αρνητικη και προκαλει αυτο το ασχημο αισθημα πνιγμου. Τροποι για να ανακουφιστεις ειναι ενα ποτηρι ζεστο γαλα ειδικα το βραδυ θα σε ανακουφισει παρα πολυ.Και ενας αλλος ειναι να ξαπλωσεις ανασκελα στο κρεβατι σου και να πιεσεις απαλα με το χερι σου εκεινο το σημειο παιρνωντας βαθιες και ηρεμες ανασες απο το στομα. Θα εξαφανιστει πολυ γρηγορα. Κανε τα και πες μου πως εισαι!


Νομιζω πως εχω περασει και απο το σταδιο που λες για 2-3 βραδια..αλλα εμενα η ενοχληση εντοπιζεται κυριως στο ρινοφαρυγγα . Δεν το εντοπιζω παντα και ειδικα οταν τρωω και πινω ειναι πολυ καλυτερα, επισης οταν κοιμαμα δεν το αισθανομαι καθολου.Αλλες φορες ειναι σαν καψιμο ενω αλλες σαν να ειναι κλειστος λιγο ο ρινοφαρυγγας...ισως ειναι αυτο που λες αλλα με πιανει πιο πανω..τι να πω δεν ξερω σε ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## Evgi

Κι όμως, το άγχος έχει πολύ συχνή εμφάνιση με το "αίσθημα κομβίου" (αίσθημα ξένου σώματος στο λαιμό).
Γιατρός που σου μίλησε για φλεγμονή και σου έδωσε ponstan, θα υποθέσω ότι δεν έκανε καν λαρυγγοσκόπηση.
Πήγαινε σε κάποιον ΩΡΛ, που θα δει αναλυτικά το λαιμό σου (υποφάρυγγα και λάρυγγα) όχι τον στοματοφάρυγγα.
Μίλησε του για τα επεισόδια άγχους και ζήτησε του να σε εξετάσει και να αποκλείσει την παρουσία παθολογίας (πχ λαρυγγοφαρυγγική παλινδρόμηση).
Μέχρι τότε μην πιεις τίποτα το βράδυ προ της κατάκλισης, είναι πιθανό να επιτείνει τα συμπτώματα..
Μήπως μπερδεύεσαι με την ορολογία; Ο ρινοφάρυγγας είναι το πίσω τοίχωμα της μύτης και απέχει ανατομικά από το "λαιμό". 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάλι ένας ΩΡΛ θα μπορέσει με 1 εξέταση (με εύκαμπτο ενδοσκόπιο) να δει και τα 2 και να αποκλείσει πιθανά ευρήματα.
Καλά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κι όμως, το άγχος έχει πολύ συχνή εμφάνιση με το "αίσθημα κομβίου" (αίσθημα ξένου σώματος στο λαιμό).
> Γιατρός που σου μίλησε για φλεγμονή και σου έδωσε ponstan, θα υποθέσω ότι δεν έκανε καν λαρυγγοσκόπηση.
> Πήγαινε σε κάποιον ΩΡΛ, που θα δει αναλυτικά το λαιμό σου (υποφάρυγγα και λάρυγγα) όχι τον στοματοφάρυγγα.
> Μίλησε του για τα επεισόδια άγχους και ζήτησε του να σε εξετάσει και να αποκλείσει την παρουσία παθολογίας (πχ λαρυγγοφαρυγγική παλινδρόμηση).
> Μέχρι τότε μην πιεις τίποτα το βράδυ προ της κατάκλισης, είναι πιθανό να επιτείνει τα συμπτώματα..
> Μήπως μπερδεύεσαι με την ορολογία; Ο ρινοφάρυγγας είναι το πίσω τοίχωμα της μύτης και απέχει ανατομικά από το "λαιμό". 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάλι ένας ΩΡΛ θα μπορέσει με 1 εξέταση (με εύκαμπτο ενδοσκόπιο) να δει και τα 2 και να αποκλείσει πιθανά ευρήματα.
> Καλά αποτελέσματα!


δεν μ έκανε τίποτα , απλά άνοιξα το στομα μου και μ είπε έχεις μια μικρή φλεγμονή και από τα συμπτώματα πιθανώς οπισθορινικη καταρροή. Αυτό που νιώθω εγώ μια πίεση η ένα κάψιμο κάποιες φορές είναι που είναι η σταφυλη στο στομα ακριβώς από πίσω και συνεχίζει μέχρι πάνω σε σημείο που δεν βλέπω αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχει ένας ερεθισμός. Ίσως δεν είναι λαιμός εκεί αλλά επειδή ένιωθα ότι κατεβάζω καμια φορά κάτι ( ίσως φλεμμα ) ένιωθα ότι κατέβαινε στον λαιμό. Ουσιαστικά αυτό το νιώθω στο σημείο που συνδέετε ο φάρυγγας με την ρινική κοιλότητα , γιαυτο και ποτέ δεν ένιωσα πόνο στην λαιμό και στην κατάποση. Νομίζω είναι άσχετα πράγματα. Σχετικά με τον ΩΡΛ ναι θα πάω και θα του πω να με εξετάσει γιατί το πονσταν όταν το έπαιρνα δεν ανακουφίζομουν εκεί ... ελπίζω να έγινα περισσότερο συγκεκριμένη

----------


## Evgi

Πολύ καλά το περιγράφεις Κατερίνα.
Είναι η περιοχή του ρινοφάρυγγα. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις μια σωστή εξέταση της περιοχής, αφού δεν είναι ορατή απλά από επισκόπηση διαμέσου του στόματος. 
Ένας ΩΡΛ θα μπορέσει με μια ενδοσκόπηση (ανώδυνη και ταχεία εξέταση, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γαστροσκόπηση) να εκτιμήσει όχι μόνο την περιοχή που αναφέρεις αλλά και να συσχετίσει οποιαδήποτε ευρήματα στην περιοχή του λάρυγγα (βλεννώδεις εκκρίσεις, στοιχεία παλινδρόμησης στο βλεννογόνο του λάρυγγα κτλ). 
Πολλές φορές μάλιστα δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετα τα 2 ενοχλήματα που αναφέρεις.
Περαστικά σου εύχομαι!

----------


## Katerina4545

> Πολύ καλά το περιγράφεις Κατερίνα.
> Είναι η περιοχή του ρινοφάρυγγα. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις μια σωστή εξέταση της περιοχής, αφού δεν είναι ορατή απλά από επισκόπηση διαμέσου του στόματος. 
> Ένας ΩΡΛ θα μπορέσει με μια ενδοσκόπηση (ανώδυνη και ταχεία εξέταση, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γαστροσκόπηση) να εκτιμήσει όχι μόνο την περιοχή που αναφέρεις αλλά και να συσχετίσει οποιαδήποτε ευρήματα στην περιοχή του λάρυγγα (βλεννώδεις εκκρίσεις, στοιχεία παλινδρόμησης στο βλεννογόνο του λάρυγγα κτλ). 
> Πολλές φορές μάλιστα δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετα τα 2 ενοχλήματα που αναφέρεις.
> Περαστικά σου εύχομαι!



σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να σαι καλά !!

----------


## PanagiotisK

κατερινα τελικά τι εγινε με τον λαιμό; Ακρινως τα ίδια συμπτωματα εχω κι εγω:

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα ιδια εχω και εγω συν οτι με τσουζει η γλωσσα μου...
> ...


Κι μενα με τσουζει η γλωσσα μου , απο το 07 , αλλα δεν βρηκε κατι ο ΩΡΛ , υπαρχει και στοματολογος , αλλα βαρεθηκα να παω ........ μπορει ναναι ξηροστομια , πλλα φαρμακα το κανουν .....

----------


## Unicorn80

Παντως αν επιμενουν τα συμπτωματα καλο θα ειναι μια επισκεψη σε ΩΡΛ για να αποκλειστει το ενδεχομενο ΛΦΠ (λαρυγγοφαριγγικη παλινδρομηση) η οποια ειναι πολυπαραγοντοκη και μπορει να πυροδοτηθει ειτε απο καποια ιωση/κρυωμα ειτε απο εντονες περιοδους στρες... Σημειωτεον η ΛΦΠ εμπλεκει εκτος απο φαρυγγα και λαρυγγα, τη γλωσσα, τη μυτη και τα δοντια... Ως παθουσα καταλαβαινω τι νοιωθεις αλλα πιστεψε με, το αγχος δεν βοηθαει καθολου!!

----------


## STAI

> δεν μ έκανε τίποτα , απλά άνοιξα το στομα μου και μ είπε έχεις μια μικρή φλεγμονή και από τα συμπτώματα πιθανώς οπισθορινικη καταρροή. Αυτό που νιώθω εγώ μια πίεση η ένα κάψιμο κάποιες φορές είναι που είναι η σταφυλη στο στομα ακριβώς από πίσω και συνεχίζει μέχρι πάνω σε σημείο που δεν βλέπω αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχει ένας ερεθισμός. Ίσως δεν είναι λαιμός εκεί αλλά επειδή ένιωθα ότι κατεβάζω καμια φορά κάτι ( ίσως φλεμμα ) ένιωθα ότι κατέβαινε στον λαιμό. Ουσιαστικά αυτό το νιώθω στο σημείο που συνδέετε ο φάρυγγας με την ρινική κοιλότητα , γιαυτο και ποτέ δεν ένιωσα πόνο στην λαιμό και στην κατάποση. Νομίζω είναι άσχετα πράγματα. Σχετικά με τον ΩΡΛ ναι θα πάω και θα του πω να με εξετάσει γιατί το πονσταν όταν το έπαιρνα δεν ανακουφίζομουν εκεί ... ελπίζω να έγινα περισσότερο συγκεκριμένη


Κατερινα μου καλησπερα!Εδω εγω θα σου πω η ΘΕΑ του κομπου....6μηνες μετα απο μια κριση πανικου εχω μονιμα κομπο στο λαιμο κ πιεση τσουξιμο στη γλωσσα.πλεον ουτε να φαω δεν μπορω.υποφερω κ ολοι μου λενε να το ξεχασω.εκανα υπερηχο στο λαιμο ολες τις εξετασεις θυρεοειδή λαρυγγοσκοπηση και γαστροσκοπηση κ ολα καθαρα.πηγα σε 4 ψυχιατρους κ ολοι μου ειπαν αγχος καιτοι εγω δεν νιωθω αγχωμενη.το πρωι ειμαι καλυτερα.οταν με πιανει ξαπλωνω αφου μετρησω οξυγονωση χαχαχα.ξερω ποσο απαισιο ειναι προσευχομαι να μου φυγει κ σου ευχομαι κ εσενα το ιδιο.μην το μεγαλοποιησεις οπως εγω αποδεξουτο κ μην του δινεις σημασια

----------


## glamshine4ever

Έχετε σκεφτεί πως μπορεί να προέρχεται από το στομάχι?

----------


## STAI

> Έχετε σκεφτεί πως μπορεί να προέρχεται από το στομάχι?


Φυσικά και μπορεί.Πρωτα αποκλειουμε το παθολογικο αυτο εννοειται.γι αυτο ειπα εκανα λαρυγγοσκοπηση και γαστροσκοπηση.επισης και οι οζοι απο θυρεοειδή μπορει να εμπλεκονται.επισης κ ενα αυτοανοσο που λεγεται νοσος του sjogren.επειδη εχω ταλαιπωρηθει κ εξακολουθω το εψαξα παρα πολυ με απειρες εξετασεις για να καταληξω οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο αυτο ακριβως που περιγραφει ο φιλος πιο πανω υστερικος κομπος

----------


## PanagiotisK

Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Katerinaki23

Καλησπερα κατερινα,εγω εδω και εξι μήνες εχω αυτον τον πόνο κατω απο σαγόνι και στο λαιμό. Ολη την ημέρα. Πολλες φορες με χτυπάει σαν Ηλ ρεύμα αλλες σαν να με τρυπάνε αγκάθια. Εχω παει σε πολλούς γιατρούς και εξετάσεις και δε βρίσκουν τιποτα. Οποτε απλα κάνε λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## PenyP

Παιδια γεια σας! Ψαχνω να βρω παρηγορια..εδω κ 3 βδομαδες εχω ενα καψιμο σε ολο το μηκος του λαιμου,εσωτερικα παντα..ερχεται και φευγει κ ειναι ακανονιστο..δεν εχει να κανει με γευματα κλπ..πριν ενα μηνα ειχα παρει κορτιζονη για ενα αλλο θεμα κ μολις την τελειωσα ξεκινησαν ολα..αλλος μου ειπε παλινδρομηση,αλλος μου ειπε ο φαρυγγας,αλλος οτι μπορει να ειναι μυκητες στον οισοφαγο..εγω δε θελω να μπω ΚΑΙ σε διαδικασια γαστροσκοπησης..δε νιωθω το φαγητο να ανεβαινει..ειμαι συνεχεια σε ενα γιατρο κ ειμαι φουλ στα ψυχοσωματικα..κατι τετοιο εχετε κ εσεις; καψιμο;

----------


## parisseirios

Το έχω 1 χρόνο τώρα. Ξεκίνησε με μια απλή αίσθηση κόμπου στο λαιμό και πια έχει εξελιχθεί. Έχω δυσκολία κατάποσης, φλεμμα που δεν φεύγει και όταν τρώω σκληρά φαγητά γίνεται ακόμα πιο έντονο με αίσθημα πνιγμού. Έκανα γαστροσκόπηση, κολονοσκοπηση, γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος και δεν βρήκαν τίποτα. Πάω για θυρεοειδή τώρα και μετά ΩΡΛ. Στην περίπτωση που δεν μου βρουν τίποτε και είναι το πιθανότερο πάω σε ψυχολόγο. Έχω προσπαθήσει μόνος με διατροφή, συμπεριφορική γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία βιβλία και βοηθήματα. Διάβασα ότι υπάρχει θεραπεία μέσω υπνωτισμού, βελονισμού και ότι πολλές φορές είναι και μυοσκελετικό πρόβλημα που επηρεάζει το νεύρο που ελέγχει το σημείο. Άρα χειροπρακτική. Συνεχίζω σιγά σιγά με χιλιάδες προβλήματα στη δουλειά και δια της εξάλειψης θα βρω τι φταίει. Η άποψη μου είναι ότι είναι ψυχολογικό, έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έντονο στρες με κρίσεις άγχους, που εκδηλώνεται σωματικά. Καλή προσπάθεια σε όλους μακάρι ο Θεός η πίστη που έχουμε σε οτιδήποτε να μας βοηθήσει όλους. Είναι δύσκολο και αισθάνθηκα σαν κάτι να μου έχει ρουφήξει τη χαρά της ζωής.

----------


## etheod06

Καλησπέρα...έχω και εγώ ΛΦΠ με πολλούς πόνους σε ούλα και δόντια. Τι να κάνω unicorn????

----------

